# Just so I got this straight....



## amorse (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm on full factory FF1, no rooting or even attempts thereof at this point. I've read through almost all the posts involving the roms, kernels, etc and think I have a good understanding of what's all going on, just wanna double check:

Since I'm on FF1, the tweaked2 rom won't work unless I flash back to EI2, right? If I were to go to EI2, my modems would remain FF1, and the (in theory) only real consequence there is inaccurate signal bars?

Also, to get just root, no rom or kernel changes, all I have to wipe is cache and dalvic cache, and that point would be able to do nandroid backup and get rid of bloatware, is that accurate?

Sorry for novice q's, thanks, you dev guys are awesome, lots of work for little other than fun


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

If you wanted to run Tweaked v2, you definitely could. The signal bar inaccuracy is correct and the only real problem with running a EI2 rom on FF1is that there MAY (there most definitely will be IMO) bugs and glitches since the kernel difference. If you just wanted to get root, just do *this*.

If there are any other questions that you may have, just respond!


----------



## amorse (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response! That's pretty much what I figured, I have the stock FF1 kernel downloaded, so I can always put it back, as well as the EI2, will try both ways, see what happens. All this assuming, of course the original root goes well, don't foresee any issues tho. Will get cwm and su up and running first, go from there....Thanks again!


----------

